# *SOLD*FS: Fluval Osaka 155 (40 gallons) - N. Burnaby



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

$200 for Fluval Osaka 155 Litre/40 gallon aquarium, stand, and hanging light fixture (1 bulb put in mid-January, other bulb is a brand spanking new Sunblaster T5HO 6400K). No filter, no heater. Tank is in good condition. There is a bit of wear to the silver trim because the previous owner used the tank for saltwater, it's not that noticeable though. Stand looks good from the outside with only a few minor scuffs, some of the screws on the inside are rusty. I will post a photo of the set-up later today.

**SOLD**$40 for Fluval Spec 5 gallon aquarium. Comes with the stock filtration system & LED light. Buyer can have the black sand shown in photo if they want.










If more than one person is wanting to buy either of the set-ups priority will be given to whomever can pick up this weekend.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are the pics ...









































Please excuse the scribbling on the wall behind the tank, darn kids . I gave the tank a good cleaning today & I must say that the glass is in terrific condition ...I could only find one little .5" long scratch on the front of the tank and none on the sides. There were a few scratches on the bottom panel that would be covered by substrate.

Before anybody asks, I'm standing firm on my price. If nobody wants to buy this tank for $200 I have no problem turning it into a vivarium (there's a lizard I've had my eye on for awhile who would fit into the Osaka quite nicely).


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's one showing the little bit of rust on the interior hardware:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

$5 to replace at Windsor Plywood with soft closing and quick release 
Buy the setup for Pam and I can sell you a few at $2.50 each


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

... bump ...


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really surprised that nobody has bought this tank yet . When I bought it just over a year ago I paid more than double the price that I'm selling it for now. I did buy it with a used XP3 filter, but those only go for about $75. The teensy bit of wear to the silver trim is extremely minimal and does not detract from the beauty of the tank in any way ...I only mentioned it because I'm an honest seller. The small amount of rust is ONLY on the 4 door hinges, none of the other screws have any rust whatsoever so the cabinet is completely structurally sound. I can also give the buyer light grey coloured 3m sand for the tank if they want it.

I don't have any good photos of my Osaka from when it still had water in it, so I found a few photos online to show how gorgeous these tanks can look when they're planted:

























It would also make a beautiful saltwater tank:


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the exact tank,. I too am surprised at $200. that no one has picked it up. The feature I like is it's only three pieces of glass.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you know what the dimensions are? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Do you know what the dimensions are?


I just measured:

Tank - 24 1/8" wide x 24" tall x 18" deep

Stand - 28 3/8" wide x 27 3/4" tall x 18 7/8" deep

Light Mounting Bar is 6" above the tank. Makes the total height of stand, tank, & light mounting bar about 58".

Light Mounting Bar is 3/4" thick and is attached to the back of the stand.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this still available?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

aqua59 said:


> Is this still available?


Yes it is.


----------

